# scraping noise



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

hey guys today i had my brakes changed and while i was driving this scraping noise started. it sounds like something is dragging , its a metal on metal noise. my mechanic told me it could be a bearing or the driveshaft. the noise starts when you turn and the weight of the car goes to that side. once it starts it keeps going except when you step on the brakes. when you step on the brakes it goes away and when you get off of the brakes it starts again. anybody have this problem before ? what could it be? i forgot to mention that it comes from the left rear wheel area.


----------



## m.monge (Oct 4, 2005)

*brake problem?*

It sounds like a bad wheel bearing but that usually does not happen in the rear. you might try lacking the car up and seeing if there is any play in the wheels, rember to try moving it from the top and the bottom of the tire. and be sure to try and test all of your wheels, if it is a wheel bearing it is sometimes hard to tell what wheel the noise is coming from. you might try spinning the tire to see it it rolls smoothly. if all your tires seem ok, then inspect your brakes, maybe somthing metal is touching the rotors, and make sure everything is tight. good luck
I like your comment about the honda.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Your mechanic is an idiot. Same one that changed the brakes? I'd instantly suspect him, for sure. Pull the wheel on the appropriate side and see if you can move the caliper at all...


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

is the caliper supposed to move. i went to firestone to get them to look at my brakes and they said something is loose in the caliper. he said that part isn't suposed to have any play at all and he told me i need new calipers. first of all its only on the driver side so i dont need two calipers. do any of you think this could be the problem.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> is the caliper supposed to move. i went to firestone to get them to look at my brakes and they said something is loose in the caliper. he said that part isn't suposed to have any play at all and he told me i need new calipers. first of all its only on the driver side so i dont need two calipers. do any of you think this could be the problem.


No, the caliper is not supposed to move at all. And I don't get that whole "something" bit....  There's 3 pieces to those calipers, not including the bolts and pads. It's probably something very easy to fix yourself, which is why they won't tell you exactly what it is.


----------



## m.monge (Oct 4, 2005)

*update?*

Did you ever find out what was wrong with your car?


----------

